
Show HN: Black Friday deals for developers - relix
http://dealroundup.io
======
notjackma
I expected more, nothing really interesting on that list. Just the usual
suspects, the same old Mac software that's (1) always on sale or (2) bundled
up every few months.

~~~
ForHackernews
Reading this list makes me happy I develop for/with Linux.

~~~
netheril96
Eh, the fact that there are a lot of paid software for Mac is not indication
of the lack of open source software. It only suggests a healthy market.

There a lot of open source software for Mac, too, and I frankly does not use
any software on this list. In fact, the POSIX nature of Mac OS X means that
the majority of open source software on Linux are also available for OS X.

~~~
redacted
I never understand this mindset, where OS X having a thriving independent
software ecosystem -- something that I would expect HN to support, startups
doing well and all that -- is a _negative_.

~~~
jalcine
People just want to make (even more) money.

------
vruiz
Pity that jetbrains didn't join the party (I know they are Czeck). At least, I
got me some little snitch && pixelmator 50% off which it nice.

~~~
crimsoneer
It seems they haven't had a sale in ages, which is a shame because I really
want Pycharm but won't pay full wack for it.

~~~
rebootthesystem
Sorry, not picking on you, but statements like yours kind of bug me. You want
a quality product yet refuse to pay what the developers have determined is
both fair for their development and continued evolution and support for their
product? Well, then, use something else.

Disclosure: No relationship to Jetbrains other than being a happy customer who
paid "full wack". I do wish they'd improve their support though. My experience
has been it's mostly crickets for a while before you hear back.

~~~
turnip1979
I'm surprised why this upsets you? You are making a fundamental assumption
that price is somehow connected to input costs. This is not true for anything
other than commodities. An experienced marketer was giving a talk in one of my
biz classes in school when someone asked him how one much one can sell X for.
His response was ... however much you can sell it for :-p

So tldr ... pricing for all non-essential goods is a game played by the seller
and buyer. No one should be upset :)

------
jbinto
[https://pragprog.com/](https://pragprog.com/) has 50% off all books. I don't
see that listed here.

~~~
anuragramdasan
aren't those for ebooks?

~~~
jbinto
That is true, the discount is only good for e-books.

I hardly even thought to make the distinction. These days, for technical
topics anyway, the "e-" prefix is just as optional for "book" as "mail".

~~~
jasonlotito
> These days, for technical topics anyway, the "e-" prefix is just as optional
> for "book" as "mail".

No, it's not. If you sell me a book, and it turns out to be an ebook, that's a
scam, and I'm getting my money back. Technical topics or not.

------
ivanr
My book, Bulletproof SSL and TLS, is available at 50% with the coupon
BLACKFRIDAY: [https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-
tls/bla...](https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-
tls/blackFriday)

Please note that the discount on the bundle (paperback and digital formats) is
about 48%, due to the coupon limitations of Shopify. For full disclosure: we
currently have a small discount for everyone, and the coupon adds 40% on top
of that.

------
latitude
30% off Bvckup 2 -
[https://bvckup2.com/purchase/?code=BF2014](https://bvckup2.com/purchase/?code=BF2014)

Not a _dev_ tool per se, just a general purpose app that may come handy as a
part of the development pipeline. Here's the Show HN I made several months ago
-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8027405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8027405)

~~~
janfoeh
Off topic, but kudos for your product site - I think it's functionally and
aesthetically very well done.

The annotated UI pagers on the homepage are neat.

~~~
latitude
Thanks. I was actually going to redo it soon, but mostly just the pitch, not
the styling.

------
rebootthesystem
Suggestion for companies running Black Friday deals for techies. Don't run
them with midnight to midnight hours based on the EAST COAST!!! Run the
midnight EAST COAST until midnight WEST COAST.

I was looking at transferring dozens of domains from GoDaddy to NameCheap
today. Their deals ended at midnight east coast. I'm in Los Angeles.

Don't know if the domain transfer deal ran for a specific sub-segment of the
day, which means I would have missed it anyway. I thought I'd just highlight
that ending online deals at midnight east coast makes little sense.
Particularly on a day when people can be very busy during the hours that
brick-and-mortars are open or, barring that, if they happen to be enjoying
time with family, which may have bee the primary purpose of travelling for the
holiday weekend.

In other words, be smart about how you make these decisions while at the same
time being considerate to the customers you are trying to attract.

Also, one hour deals? Really? I probably have over 50 domains still left at
GoDaddy. Do I really have to get that done in one hour? It almost guarantees
that some will not be transferred until next year.

Not ranting, just voicing an opinion. I could be wrong.

------
ludwigvan
Not to hijack the thread, but I just created this thread to discuss the book
deals in particular:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8671630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8671630)

Which technical books have you recently read that could appeal to the HN
crowd?

------
yaj
DaisyDisk 50% off

[http://daisydiskapp.com/](http://daisydiskapp.com/)

~~~
fake-name
Who the fuck would pay for that, when WinDirStat, KDirStat, and Grand
Perspective are all free, and far more powerful, while still being quite easy
to use.

It seems to get mentioned EVERYWHERE, but it offers nothing compelling.

~~~
redacted
> it offers nothing compelling _to me_.

I fixed that for you, you forgot for a moment that your subjective ranking of
software features is not a perfectly objective metric that holds for all
humans.

Personally, I prefer Daisy Disk because it it fast, well designed, and I find
it easier to reason with its representation of space used.

------
welder
We're giving WakaTime premium out for the student price for 1 yr (applies to
team plan too). Student price is $5. Use this coupon code on the billing page:

HACKERS-GIVE-THANKS [https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)

~~~
kolev
What if you're an existing customer?

~~~
welder
It's meant for new customers, but send me an email :)

------
tosh
If you're interested in getting 30% off for the first 6 months on any plan @
Blossom ([https://www.blossom.io](https://www.blossom.io)) reach out to us at
hello@blossom.io and mention "HN & Black Friday"

:)

------
tga
VMware is doing 30% off on Fusion.

I'm looking at it for some extra performance over VirtualBox, and so far it
seems to deliver.

[http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion](http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion)

------
blueside
near the bottom of the the list is a course for sale:

"How To Market Yourself as a Developer"

it's regularly $599, but wait, now it's $299 but today it's on sale for $190!

sounds like somebody definitely has the marketing part figured out

------
taoquay
The Design+Code deal links to dealroundup.io instead of designcode.io.

~~~
relix
Thanks, that's fixed now.

------
nathanbarry
I'm running a deal on my design and marketing books here:
[http://nathanbarry.com/black-friday/](http://nathanbarry.com/black-friday/)

------
james-skemp
Drat, I was hoping you were the creator. Being able to exclude tags (iOS apps
for example) would make this very valuable.

~~~
relix
I am :) I just added a filtering box where you can type something in.
Excluding is just a tad too complicated a UI to make simple enough in a short
time, so it's include-only for now.

------
vladocar
50% OFF: (All our projects)

[http://www.handdrawnicons.com](http://www.handdrawnicons.com)

[http://www.photoshopwireframingkit.com](http://www.photoshopwireframingkit.com)

[http://www.modernlogomockups.com](http://www.modernlogomockups.com)

------
coderholic
50% off any of the [http://ipinfo.io](http://ipinfo.io) geolocation API paid
plans for 6 months. Offer valid until Dec 2nd:

[https://ipinfo.io/pricing?coupon=blackfriday2014](https://ipinfo.io/pricing?coupon=blackfriday2014)

------
Void_
Zone (time tracker) - 40% off - $2.99 -
[http://appstore.com/mac/zone](http://appstore.com/mac/zone)

Zonebox (timeboxing) - 40% off - $2.99 -
[http://appstore.com/mac/zonebox](http://appstore.com/mac/zonebox)

------
porker
Brennan Dunn has money off his "Sell Yourself Online: The Blueprint" ebook &
bundles:

[http://doubleyourfreelancing.com/leads/?promo=2015](http://doubleyourfreelancing.com/leads/?promo=2015)

Any good?

------
cfontes
Where is Sublime and IntelliJ Idea???? They are the only ones that matter :D

~~~
imcn
use emacs

~~~
elementai
You're being a bit irresponsible, people are not really the same after
embracing Emacs. First you try to understand what's the deal with all these
parens and year later you frown at almost everything that isn't Lisp.

------
latishsehgal
You can get SqlSmash (productivity plugin for Sql Server)
[http://sqlsmash.com](http://sqlsmash.com) for 40% off using coupon code
'BlackFriday'

------
rudimental
Code School has deals for 6 and 12 month subscriptions.

[https://www.codeschool.com/sales/black_friday](https://www.codeschool.com/sales/black_friday)

------
nonane
Here are a couple of my apps on sale. I'd be happy to give coupons to HN users
- shoot me an email: haseebq _at_ jumpdesktop.com

Jump Desktop RDP & VNC for iOS: $15 -> $10:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jump-desktop-remote-
desktop/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jump-desktop-remote-
desktop/id364876095?mt=8)

Jump Desktop RDP & VNC for Mac: $30 -> $15:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jump-desktop-remote-
desktop/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jump-desktop-remote-
desktop/id524141863?mt=12)

~~~
techbubble
Does Jump Desktop support RDP file transfer using copy/paste? I looked at the
product description but didn't see this noted.

~~~
nonane
No it doesn't support copy-paste file transfers yet. Supports folder
redirection though.

------
Plough_Jogger
PCDuino3 Nano:
[http://store.linksprite.com/pcduino3-nano/](http://store.linksprite.com/pcduino3-nano/)

------
mattront
Pinegrow Web Editor - 10$ off for personal license, 15$ off for company
license.

[http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com)

------
nullcode000
SnappyApp - 75% off -
[http://appstore.com/mac/SnappyApp](http://appstore.com/mac/SnappyApp)

------
w1ntermute
Any suggestions on O'Reilly books to get?

~~~
Aldo_MX
JavaScript: The Good Parts

~~~
acomjean
Love javascript the good parts.

Also "Unix Power Tools" I have found to be a useful reference.

------
ausjke
Got one course from udemy at $19, not bad.

------
melling
I'd like to find a great course that teaches design to developers. In
particular, mobile or web.

~~~
latishsehgal
Pluralsight has a bunch of courses you might like. E.g
[http://www.pluralsight.com/courses/hacking-user-
experience](http://www.pluralsight.com/courses/hacking-user-experience). I got
a 30% discount email from them.
[http://www.pluralsight.com/signup?discountCode=b2cfall2014mo...](http://www.pluralsight.com/signup?discountCode=b2cfall2014mon&utm_source=pardot&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=b2cfall2014tt_2)

------
kulkarnic
Developers need hardware too!

~~~
tractorbrush
[http://pcpartpicker.com/](http://pcpartpicker.com/)

------
CodeWithCoffee
OP: There's a typo in the title for ReadKit:

> ReadKit RRS reader

(should read RSS).

~~~
relix
Good catch! Fixed.

------
estefan
No intellij deal :-(

------
evacchi
Deckset is 50% off!

------
n9com
We are running a Black Friday Mac App Bundle here:
[http://bundle.fiplab.com/](http://bundle.fiplab.com/)

------
jalcine
This thing has Apple so far up its ass, systemd can't even come out the other
end.

------
SteB
60% OFF for a Premium Membership of CloudAcademy.com to learn AWS, pass AWS
Certifications and use our courses, labs and quizzes/explanations to test your
cloud skills.

Annual membership at $229/year: [https://cloudacademy.com/pricing/plan/pro-
yearly/checkout/?c...](https://cloudacademy.com/pricing/plan/pro-
yearly/checkout/?code=blackfriday)

We usually have developers, sysadmins and IT managers using it with also some
big companies using our training for their dev teams. Thank you!

